# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Le nouveau Andys?

## davesmom

After having a rockin good time with Phil and Amy for fabulous cocktails (in my case, cocktail..one for Miss Happy Half Hour, as I have been known elsewhere) at the spectacular Eden Rock bar, DD decides he needs a pizza.  I remembered someone had written about the new Irish Pub at Villa Créole having a great pizzaiolo from Bananiers, and it is close to ER, so thank you for that info. The official name is Peter McCool. 

 Well, they were so nice there and the patio was full of young(er) people out on a Saturday night, having a great time, even some with little ones. Very informal. They gave us a choice of seating as they only had 2 tables left so we chose the high table and sat on barstools. Our official server was Rémi from Nantes and was super charming and was so personable. DD ordered a Margarita pizza with ham and it was truly wonderful!  Crispy flame touched crust, easy to cut, just the right amount of cheese and not sloppy, and you would have thought it better than most pizzas in Italy; actually better than any I have eaten in Italy. 

TIME for my rant about  that Tourisme post ( yes, it is pertinent to this forum)
The servers and merchants everywhere we have been on the island could not have been more cheery or helpful. I have been distressed over that post of people complaining to the government about nasty servers. We have found in every restaurant from informal to over the top  ABSOLUTELY LOVELY, KIND, GOOD NATURED, HONEST servers and restaurant people. They are not fake: they really do enjoy their jobs.( We sat next to a really rude complaining guy at lunch Santa Fe yesterday- really, could you ever have something to complain about there?- and DD would not let me deck him on the spot..would have been too much blood, je suppose- I have a mean left hook..but David and the lovely girl server were so polite and kind.  First rude client I have seen. I had better not see him anywhere else. I only seem nice on the outside.. :Wink: 

All I can say is that people who made those nasty comments must have been horrible people who do not treat others as they themselves wish to be treated. I would doubt they have anything to do with this site, of course, but hope those sorts of people dont even think about setting foot on this island. So many people here are working so hard to make life nice for the tourists to live their dream. Give them a little extra tip and love, people. They deserve it. 

Ok, back to our program..so Rémi tells us, next time, we should have the salmon pizza..we will go back :Big Grin: !  Voilà..

More serious reports and photos coming about Le G, LEsprit,  ER, Santa Fe, et al.

----------


## cassidain

> I remembered someone had written about the new Irish Pub at Villa Créole having a great pizzaiolo from Bananiers, and it is close to ER, so thank you for that info. The official name is Peter McCool. 
> DD ordered a Margarita pizza with ham and it was truly wonderful!  Crispy flame touched crust, easy to cut, just the right amount of cheese and not sloppy, and you would have thought it better than most pizzas in Italy; actually better than any I have eaten in Italy.





From PMC's FB. Didnt find a Margarita,but here is saumon, etc

----------


## cec1

Love the recommendation & commentary!

----------


## Tiffany

We are staying on St. Jean beach this trip and your review just helped me decide where to have a good, low key first night dinner.  Thank you!

----------


## GramChop

Fun read, Davesmom!  Thanks for the recommendation for a new low-key pizza joint. Sounds like a fun addition to my dining list. 

I like that you learned the name of your server (“Remi from Nantes”). I tend to do that at most every restaurant I patronize. I’m actually friends with several of them on social media and look forward to visiting during future visits.

----------


## davesmom

> Fun read, Davesmom!  Thanks for the recommendation for a new low-key pizza joint. Sounds like a fun addition to my dining list. 
> 
> I like that you learned the name of your server (“Remi from Nantes”). I tend to do that at most every restaurant I patronize. I’m actually friends with several of them on social media and look forward to visiting during future visits.



We love talking to these people who work so hard as they are so interesting and I always ask where people are from, having spent lots of time in France besides making it my career. You learn so much and appreciate so much more!  I think of you every visit to Santa Fe, Missy!  Alas, no more profiteroles  :Frown: . Wish you were here, too!

----------


## davesmom

> From PMC's FB. Didnt find a Margarita,but here is saumon, etc



YUM!  Very tempting!  DD called it a Margarita with ham..sometimes he makes up his own names
I did not see the menu, or would have been a lot more precise :Big Grin: !  We often have differing approaches to the amount of detail we notice!

----------


## davesmom

> We are staying on St. Jean beach this trip and your review just helped me decide where to have a good, low key first night dinner.  Thank you!



Bon appétit!  Wish the pizza chef lived in San Diego..so memorable!

----------


## Tiffany

> Bon appétit!  Wish the pizza chef lived in San Diego..so memorable!



You had me at…”a great pizzaiolo from Bananiers.” Yum!

----------


## davesmom

> You had me at…”a great pizzaiolo from Bananiers.” Yum!



I was paraphrasing someone else..I can’t take credit for that but I sure agree with the assessment

----------


## Reed

> I was paraphrasing someone else..I can’t take credit for that but I sure agree with the assessment



So it is interesting that when I heard of Luigi (spelling corrective people please chime in now) being at PMC's I saw on FB that he was there noon-2:30 on Saturdays.  I thought how odd such a short time frame.  We strolled by last week to check out things and found out that he is actually there in the evenings as well and I pointed out to the bartender that they might want to tighten up their ad.  Good to hear that they were busy the night DD went by.  That is what I am hearing as well.  Seemingly nothing Irish about the menu other than having 10 beers on tap of which a couple were of Irish origin.  Husband asked for a Caribe and we were told "that isn't an Irish beer" and I jokingly replied "well you menu isn't Irish either".  I wish them well.  We will remember the Saturday lunch time pizzas being available which we would procure and simply re-heat in the oven later for dinner.

----------


## amyb

Also happy to learn that Luigi is back. Adding to our dining list too.

Such a fabulous forum.........

----------

